# No Easy Transfer in Windows 10



## Bluesman43 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've bought a new windows 10 computer and want to transfer my files and settings from my windows 7 box (both 64 bit). Win 7 has the Easy Transfer option but win 10 does not. I'm sure that I'm not the first person that has encountered this problem, but I can't seem to find a way to transfer the files and program/application settings. If I'm overlooking something or if there's a simple way to do the transfer please point me to it.:banghead:
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can copy the files to a external drive and move them to the new pc . . or, if they are on the same network, copy across the network.


----------



## Bluesman43 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for your answer and that's a great idea except for one thing. I don't have a clue what to transfer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You transfer what ever files you want to keep . .


----------



## Bluesman43 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know what documents/ music/pictures etc to transfer and how. My question is about the user settings (application data ?) for such programs as Thunderbird, Chrome/Gimp etc.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

How to back up programs and settings | TechRadar


----------

